# HSBC Robbery



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

HSBC branch in new Cairo robbed at lunchtime today, various reports, but here is Al Ahrams version....Oceans 14 ??


Exclusive Video: Gunmen rob HSBC-Egypt bank branch in New Cairo - Economy - Business - Ahram Online




irisheyesoncairo


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> HSBC branch in new Cairo robbed at lunchtime today, various reports, but here is Al Ahrams version....Oceans 14 ??
> 
> 
> Exclusive Video: Gunmen rob HSBC-Egypt bank branch in New Cairo - Economy - Business - Ahram Online
> ...


More details were available on the Arabic Almasry al Youm:



> Mon, 30/01/2012 - 13:32
> 
> Armed thugs attacked HSBC branch in Tagamoo el Khames area, Cairo, taking a bag that was full of money, then ran away after shooting fire in the air.
> 
> ...


???? ????????.. ??? ???? ??? ??? «HSBC» ??????? ?????? ????? ????? ????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???


And not just banks...... 

Also from the Arabic Almasry al Youm:



> Mon, 30/01/2012 - 14:00
> 
> Three armed men robbed an armored money transfer vehicle, taking 3,250,000.00 EGP before it was transferred from Bank Misr in Tibeen city, Helwan.
> 
> ...


??? ???? ??? ????? ??? ????? ??????.. ????? 3 ?????? ?250 ??? ???? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm actually surprised we don't hear about these types of incidents more often. 

I am totally shocked at the lack of security regarding money here in Egypt. Last time I was at bank, a truck had just arrived, money was being hauled in, taken from bags, and just stacked up on the front tellers ledge. Bank security gaurd was just sitting on his chair half asleep.

Then there are the people who walk around with briefcases and bags filled with money, another story. lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Might be a business opportunity for someone,


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I know I'm horrible, but I always find bank robberies fascinating. More so if no one gets injured. 

I secretly whish I could rob a bank. I think HSBC would also be my bank of choice.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I know I'm horrible, but I always find bank robberies fascinating. More so if no one gets injured.
> 
> I secretly whish I could rob a bank. I think HSBC would also be my bank of choice.


Here's something I don't think I've shared with you guys before: in my "previous" life in London I worked for HSBC. 

One of the branches I was in was raided at gunpoint. Suffice to say I do not wish that experience onto my worst enemy. It was awful.

Bank employees are exactly that- employees. Many do not earn exorbitant salaries and never get to see a bonus.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

On a different note, my daughter's school is just behind the HSBC branch in Tagammoa and the school bus you see on that video is one of their buses 

Also, my daughter came home yesterday saying there have been "baltageya with guns" nearby the school, at least one armed guy was seen on a rooftop. The school naturally have not communicated this officially (yet).

It seems the HSBC curse follows me...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow. yes that must have been terrifying. Employees, clerks, etc are just that, working people.

Now my comment sounds so silly, doesn't it. THere have been so many movies about bank robberies that it is somewhat overrated, idealised.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Now my comment sounds so silly, doesn't it. THere have been so many movies about bank robberies that it is somewhat overrated, idealised.


Don't take me wrong, I love those movies with really gorgeous people looking glamorous as they steal money from the bank. But in real life this is not a victimless type of crime (is there such thing?). And you never get George Clooney either


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

aykalam said:


> On a different note, my daughter's school is just behind the HSBC branch in Tagammoa and the school bus you see on that video is one of their buses
> 
> Also, my daughter came home yesterday saying there have been "baltageya with guns" nearby the school, at least one armed guy was seen on a rooftop. The school naturally have not communicated this officially (yet).
> 
> It seems the HSBC curse follows me...


My sons school too, although you would think with the hundreds of police "guarding" the police academy for Mubaraks trial they could have found an easier target..........


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> My sons school too, although you would think with the hundreds of police "guarding" the police academy for Mubaraks trial they could have found an easier target..........


at MES too? 

yes, this is also very close to the Police Academy  where Mubarak's trial is taking place. Obviously they know what/who their priority should be


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

aykalam said:


> Don't take me wrong, I love those movies with really gorgeous people looking glamorous as they steal money from the bank. But in real life this is not a victimless type of crime (is there such thing?). And you never get George Clooney either


A Canadian friend of ours was actually in the Bank with her small child when it was robbed. She said two men protected her and her child and she was supprised that no one got injured.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Here's video from the security camera inside the bank:

‫???? ????? ?????? - ??? ?????.mp4‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> Here's video from the security camera inside the bank:
> 
> ‫???? ????? ?????? - ??? ?????.mp4‬‎ - YouTube


This was the Sharm incident, not HSBC in New Cairo


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

JochenvW said:


> This was the Sharm incident, not HSBC in New Cairo


Sorry. I was incorrectly informed.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

HSBC affirms safety of customers, staff following attack


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

These scumbags that have carried out this robbery were "released" last year during the uprising and so were many other delinquents.
Police / SCAF know who they are, what they do, where they live but won't do anything as it adds to the general lack of security around the place which serves the purposes of the ruling elite here.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Apparently the HSBC cash machines will be emptied on the weekends to prevent robberies.


----------

